# Bessacarr E445 Shower Elbow



## Markchambers (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all,i have a leaking elbow on a reich twist tabletop shower in our Bessacarr,i have been able to buy a replacement elbow but wondered how to replace it.These parts are all plastic so i didn't want to force the old one off and end up breaking the tap.
Has anyone changed one before?information on how appreciated.

Regards
Mark Chambers


----------

